
To Predict Turbulence, Count the Puffs - fbrusch
http://nautil.us/issue/25/water/to-predict-turbulence-just-count-the-puffs-rp
======
Animats
That's fascinating. Turbulence has been a confusing mystery for a century,
despite its importance in aerodynamics. Finally, someone has insight into the
problem.

------
Terr_
At the risk of sounding too much like Wolfram, I wonder if some kind of
cellular automata approach might shed light on these "populations of puffs".

------
meesterdude
I was going to read this, but this site has a large popup overlay for a
fathers day sale, so I just hit back. That's just become knee-jerk at this
point.

~~~
hellameta
Sucks for you man. I too did not like the popup. Then I got over myself and
got to read a nice article!

